# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Blue Garter

## jmugleston

IMG_2368 copy by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_2398 copy by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

----------

_Mr Oni_ (03-23-2015)

----------

